

Show HN: Coffee Script jQuery plugin boilerplate - philipthrasher
http://philipthrasher.com/2011/09/26/Coffee-Script-jQuery-Boilerplate-Coffee-Plate.html

======
mmahemoff
Just did a search for exactly this, can't believe it's less than a day old!
Excellence.

